# Equalizer Settings



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

Sorry just realized this probably belongs in another forum, mods feel free to move


----------



## Nightmistx22 (Mar 30, 2017)

T-6 M-2 B-8 is what I am currently running. raise treble for a bit more air and sparkle, keep mids down because it gets a bit shouty at some midrange frequencies and add a bit more bass and midbass. The stock audio system is a bit lackluster. The speakers are the weak link in this chain. I highly recommend reading the SQ car audio threads by XtremeRevolution. He provides a lot of insight on the stock system and what he did to improve it. I will be doing a similar build in the next few months.


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Flat.


----------

